# Speed Queen 3 prong to 4 prong



## lindaessermay (Sep 17, 2014)

So I have read the other threads about this swapping of cords. I have done everything but find a place for the green ground. There wasn't a grounding strap visible when I removed the cover. The photo shows where I think I need to attach it. The hole that is top center is for the cover. 

Am I correct? Also do I just need a grounding screw to complete the job?

TIA


----------



## Jim Port (Sep 21, 2007)

Look under the white wire in the center. Is that a green or green with a yellow wire already screwed to the frame?


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

The green gets connected to that screw the Yellow/Green wire is connected to. If that first screw at the bottom with the wire is connected to the White terminal, it needs to be removed first, before plugging the unit into power. Otherwise you are going to short Neutral to Ground inside the unit. It can cause the breaker to trip.


----------



## lindaessermay (Sep 17, 2014)

So unscrew the green/yellow wire that is under the neutral terminal? Place the solid green from the new dryer cord to the spot? What happens to the green and yellow wire?


----------



## Jim Port (Sep 21, 2007)

They both go under the screw.


----------



## Stubbie (Jan 7, 2007)

IMO the yellow/green is the neutral to ground bonding jumper. If you follow it I suspect it connects to the neutral via a spade connector not visible in the picture. so I would say disconnect it and remove it from the spade connector (not seen in image) then connect the green egc of the dryer cord under the green screw.

If the hole the op is pointing to has a ground symbol then that would be a grounding point ... I don't see it so its just a hole


----------



## Stubbie (Jan 7, 2007)

gregzoll said:


> The green gets connected to that screw the Yellow/Green wire is connected to. If that first screw at the bottom with the wire is connected to the White terminal, it needs to be removed first, before plugging the unit into power. Otherwise you are going to short Neutral to Ground inside the unit. It can cause the breaker to trip.


How would shorting neutral to ground trip the breaker ?


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Stubbie, that is actually the hole that the screw that holds the plate on, along with the one at the top.


----------



## Stubbie (Jan 7, 2007)

gregzoll said:


> Stubbie, that is actually the hole that the screw that holds the plate on, along with the one at the top.


The hole he is pointing to isn't I don't think. the hole that is top center of the wiring compartment is the cover fastening point.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

That is actually the right side of the hole for the plate. There are some models that have a two holes for the screws. Those with only one, the hole to the right is used for a tang that is on the right side of the plate, to help keep it flat against the back.

They do need to replace that cheap cord holder with the proper one though. You can just make out some electrical or rubber tape wrapped around the cord.


----------



## curiousB (Jan 16, 2012)

lindaessermay said:


> So unscrew the green/yellow wire that is under the neutral terminal? Place the solid green from the new dryer cord to the spot? What happens to the green and yellow wire?


Might be helpful if you post the dryer model number. Then someone here could look at install guide. This isn't something to be guessed at. It has to be correct.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

curiousB said:


> Might be helpful if you post the dryer model number. Then someone here could look at install guide. This isn't something to be guessed at. It has to be correct.


No need to. Standard 4 prong hook up. All the guide is going to state. Is the same thing we have told the OP. This can be done in most of our sleep, that have done too many to count.


----------



## Jim Port (Sep 21, 2007)

Those Tomic connectors are used on many dryers. Not my favorite but they are a listed connector.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Jim Port said:


> Those Tomic connectors are used on many dryers. Not my favorite but they are a listed connector.


Same here. Get a loose connection, and the screw ends up falling out of the plastic, after it melts. What do you expect when manufacturers went cheap on parts.


----------



## lindaessermay (Sep 17, 2014)

*Ta-da*

Like this?


----------



## sparky90 (Aug 1, 2014)

as long as the green/yellow does not connect back t the white neutral, that would be correct.


----------



## curiousB (Jan 16, 2012)

gregzoll said:


> No need to. Standard 4 prong hook up. All the guide is going to state. Is the same thing we have told the OP. This can be done in most of our sleep, that have done too many to count.


 
OK, my x-ray vision to see through the metal panel isn't as good as yours I guess. Hopefully there is no wire on other side of white lead bonding to chassis.


----------



## Stubbie (Jan 7, 2007)

lindaessermay said:


> Like this?


 I don't believe that is going to be correct. Follow the green/yellow I'm almost positive it is the bonding jumper that needs to be removed from the neutral. It should connect to a spade connector above the small white wire in the picture. If it does you need to remove the green/yellow wire and then put the green of the power cord under the green screw by itself.


----------



## Stubbie (Jan 7, 2007)

Look at figure 12 and figure 14 this is what you want to do. this will allow you to keep the bonding jumper in the event the dryer is ever used again on a 3 wire circuit. Notice it is just a loop resulting in breaking the neutral to ground bond. You then connect your green of the power cord under the green screw.

http://docs.alliancelaundry.com/tech_pdf/Production/512100.pdf


----------



## Stubbie (Jan 7, 2007)

gregzoll said:


> That is actually the right side of the hole for the plate. There are some models that have a two holes for the screws. Those with only one, the hole to the right is used for a tang that is on the right side of the plate, to help keep it flat against the back.
> 
> They do need to replace that cheap cord holder with the proper one though. You can just make out some electrical or rubber tape wrapped around the cord.


 
Greg 

Not to beat a dead horse but that is not a hole for a tang
for the wiring cover plate. On some dryers you would be correct but not this one. My guess is it is a jig hole for when they are punching out the metal before assembly.


----------



## Jump-start (Sep 26, 2012)

Take an ohm meter and ohm between the neutral and ground prong. It should read infinity. A lot of dryers have a green wire that just comes from the neutral in the machine to ground the dryer when its being used via a 3 wire plug.

I will post the manual.


----------



## Jump-start (Sep 26, 2012)

I found the manual that applies to the latest Speed Queen model dryers, so Im hoping this it. As I suspected the green/yellow wires is nothing more than a bond to the neutral terminal. The green/yellow wire needs to be lifted and placed on the neutral terminal screw, While the ground from the supply cord gets connected to the where the green/yellow wire previously was. The green/yellow can not and must not connect to anything other than the neutral terminal screw. 

http://docs.alliancelaundry.com/tech_pdf/Production/512061.pdf


----------



## Jump-start (Sep 26, 2012)

gregzoll said:


> The green gets connected to that screw the Yellow/Green wire is connected to. If that first screw at the bottom with the wire is connected to the White terminal, it needs to be removed first, before plugging the unit into power. Otherwise you are going to short Neutral to Ground inside the unit. It can cause the breaker to trip.


First time in I have heard of a dryer being fed via GFCI breaker. 






gregzoll said:


> No need to. Standard 4 prong hook up. All the guide is going to state. Is the same thing we have told the OP. This can be done in most of our sleep, that have done too many to count.


 The guide tells you exactly how to do it. Never ever assume, because in this case your assumption was clearly wrong.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

curiousB said:


> OK, my x-ray vision to see through the metal panel isn't as good as yours I guess. Hopefully there is no wire on other side of white lead bonding to chassis.


That has already been covered a couple of times, to remove that bonding jumper.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Stubbie said:


> Greg
> 
> Not to beat a dead horse but that is not a hole for a tang
> for the wiring cover plate. On some dryers you would be correct but not this one. My guess is it is a jig hole for when they are punching out the metal before assembly.


Mine has that same hole, but it has the tang on the plate. It is a rebadged Maytag, that has the Kenmore name on it.


----------



## Jump-start (Sep 26, 2012)

gregzoll said:


> That has already been covered a couple of times, to remove that bonding jumper.



You dont remove it, you place it up on the neutral terminal. What if the OP moves and the plug has to go to a 3 wire?


----------

